# Istanbul IVF Center



## newinivf (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello, 
My hubby diagnosed with low sperm count and the doctor advised IVF treatment. I live in UK but my hubby's family lives in Istanbul. We were looking for a clinic and his family advised Istanbul IVF Center. One of their relatives had treatment there and had BFP.  I couldn't find any information in FF about this center. I contacted the clinic yesterday and received a call today. I think her name was Romona   . She was very informative. She asked me to email them my records. 

Did anyone know this clinic? I looked on the internet, the doctor seems to be famous. His name is Arat Kamar, I came across lots of videos and interviews.  

Look forward to hearing from anyone with advice on this clinic.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I am Not sure about this one but isn't Istanbul it jogged my memory from something my friend has said to me recently , she was due to start ivf a few years ago when she fell pregnant naturally she was going to Istanbul for treatment as they had a holiday home in kusadasui (spelling) anyways it was called the Jinemead she said the prices were very reasonable and that was including flights etc for her you wouldn't nessiserly pay even as much as they was considering. 

I just thought I'd throw it out there incase you were looking around.


----------



## newinivf (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you Treezuk for your reply. The clinic got back to me today with the evaluation of my records. Romona wrote everything in details.  They seem proffesional. 

I also sent my records to another clinic, i await their answers and then decide what to do.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Good luck I hope you get some answer and treatment soon


----------



## newinivf (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello,

I received an answer from the other clinic, but decided to try with Istanbul IVF Center. Their approach seems more professional. They routinely check estradiol and progesterone levels during the stimulation and transfer the embryos if progesteron is less than 1,5 and endometrium is thicker than 7 mm which is important in my case as in my recent scans endometrium was not enough thick. Romona advised, if they decide not to transfer the embryos on that cycle they freeze and transfer them in another cycle for free. They were really helpful and answered my questions fully. 

I will be travelling to Istanbul in 2 weeks and will keep you posted   

Hope all goes well


----------



## newinivf (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi all,

I started IVF with Istanbul IVF Center. I had my first appointment last Friday. 

Romina (finally I got her name correctly   ) welcomed me and gave me some information before my appointment with the doctor. The clinic was pretty busy, I waited about 20 min. The doctor had the all information that I sent before. He evaluated our results and advised that we are a good candidate for ivf treatment and my hubby's sperm count does not indicate a problem in ICSI  . He did my examination and then advised that my ovarian reserve is normal. He answered all our questions. He was not in a hurry. Romina described my injections and arranged my next appointment for Tuesday. She said I will have another examination and Estradiol and Progesteron hormones will be checked. 

Will keep you updated


----------



## annav (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi Girls,

I am new on ff. I just want to share my story with you all, maybe it gives you hope. I had twelve iv's in Germany ( all negative  ) so i went to Istanbul ( bruksel tüp bebek http://www.brukseltupbebek.com/en/ ). In Germany I've heard a lot about the clinic that's why I decided to try it out. Dr. Yucel Karaman was brilliant,very patient and informative,warm and friendly. He speaks fluent english which is an Advantage ( as I am half German there was a german Interpreter working who made it also easy for me). I had to do a Hysteroscopy and co-culture. Now I am 13 weeks pregnant. 

(sorry for mistakes; as english is not my first language  )


----------

